# tips on how to recognize a good trainer



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I apologize for those who don't use Facebook. This is an very good video (under 5 minutes) with tips for those who are wondering if the trainers they are considering might be good or a waste of time or worse. 

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=336936130508443

If you don't use facebook here is Nicky's website. 
https://www.dutifuldogs.com/blog the video from Facebook isn't there yet (4/29/20) but others are.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The tip I have is basically to be willing to step up for your dog. If there's something you don't want done, say so. That's harder than it appears sometimes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I like to take my young dogs to various trainers and venues for exposure-purposes, no matter which methods are used. I discretely modify or not, depending on how I want to train my dog. I just avoid going into discussion with a trainer. Never had an issue besides being ignored sometimes, which is fine to me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I like to take my young dogs to various trainers and venues for exposure-purposes, no matter which methods are used. I discretely modify or not, depending on how I want to train my dog. I just avoid going into discussion with a trainer. Never had an issue besides being ignored sometimes, which is fine to me.


I do agree with finding different trainers for different needs. The chap we trained IPO with (left before it turned to IGP) is great but not the one I'd go to for Man-trailing. And I had another trainer for simply teaching my gal to work in proximity to other dogs, which is something we never practiced much in IPO. 

Usually it is the trainer thinking that their client is the one ignoring what is being said. :wink2:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Our trainer evaluates every dog before placeing them in a class. 
During Finn’s evaluation at 5 months this trainer noticed Finn lacked ball drive. He explained to me why ball drive is so important and showed me ways (thru play) how to increase his Drive to play ball. For me, Learning that early on made the training process more enjoyable for me and fun for Finn too. Eventually the ball became the reward for following basic commands. 

Another thing he noticed during the evaluation was that Finn is oversized and he told me that he had the potential of reaching 125 lbs and that I should always keep him under 100lbs. 

The other thing that impressed me was that he never turns any dog away. If an aggressive dog is in a class a staff member shadows the owner and steps in if needed. He’ll also muzzle dogs that pose a risk. 
One owner refused to have her dog muzzled and the trainer refunded her money and told her she had to go. 

Also he’s knowledgeable of breeds of dogs and he is especially knowledgeable about GSDs. 
He’s definitely the go to guy for GSDs in my area. 
Plus he has a great sense of humor. He makes class fun. 

Aside from Beginner, Advanced and off leash classes he also offers Bite work and agility. 
Finn has done all classes except bite work...wasn’t cut out for that : )
Due to his over-size-ness he’s not cut out for the weaves in agility but it’s funny to watch him make the effort. Lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Our trainer evaluates every dog before placeing them in a class.
> 
> Plus he has a great sense of humor. He makes class fun.
> 
> ...


Looks like you found a great trainer / mentor.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Same here, different trainers for different purposes. During our short stint with private agilities, the trainer asked to take the leash to show a moving exercise, I had not yet taken off his prong (used only to bring him in),and I don't think she noticed either. when she was keeping pressure on the collar while he was sitting quietly next to her, I told her to relax the leash as there shouldn't be any pressure on the prong. She didn't get it. Had no knowledge of it. She was a good trainer for agilities though.

Fodder, you sound like you found the jack of all and the master.


----------

